# I smoked cheese today, but didn't inhale...



## smokin jaynh (Apr 27, 2014)

I just wanted to share my first cold smoke. I looked all over for different cold smoke generators and decided on a basic diy model I saw on you tube. 













20140427_155632.jpg



__ smokin jaynh
__ Apr 27, 2014





As you can see I used an old Styrofoam cooler for a vessel, seemed to work well.













20140427_155700.jpg



__ smokin jaynh
__ Apr 27, 2014





So I cut up some cheeses, sharp cheddar, gouda, mild cheddar, and a block of pepper jack.













20140427_114349.jpg



__ smokin jaynh
__ Apr 27, 2014





I really wanted to use Apple but lazy ass couldn't get out today to get them so I use some hickory chips I had left over.
My smoke varied a bit throughout the four hour smoking time from light to heavy, it was a bit tough regulating the air pressure, I'll tune it in better next time.













20140427_155642.jpg



__ smokin jaynh
__ Apr 27, 2014





That was an hour or so in.












20140427_184121.jpg



__ smokin jaynh
__ Apr 27, 2014





Finished product...looks a little light in color but from what I understand it will darken up a bit...?
So now...the wait. It's been a few hours on the rack lightly covered, tomorrow I will vac Pac and store in the fridge for what will seen like forever.
I also smoked some pork butt and sausage today in my new mb 30 electric. Came out amazing.













20140427_095301.jpg



__ smokin jaynh
__ Apr 27, 2014


----------



## trikefreak (Apr 27, 2014)

Nice! Word of advice, don't share the cheese with friends or family. Once you do, they will expect it all the time. I've gotten to where I just eat my cheese in the garage, and don't tell anyone I have made more...............


----------



## smokin jaynh (Apr 27, 2014)

That's good advise.


----------



## leah elisheva (Apr 28, 2014)

Hi there! And from another "Live Free or Die" devotee indeed! (I'm on the Seacoast).

I like the way you "say cheese" to speak! As this big smoke just looks terrific! Great job!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## smokin jaynh (Apr 28, 2014)

I'm a south eastern boy myself. 
Gonna vac Pac it today and then hide it from myself...if possible. 
The weeks to a month will be tough knowing all the delicious smoked dairy is in the fridge


----------



## driedstick (May 1, 2014)

That looks great - need to do me some more.


----------

